# DTV Locals threw the dish



## broke (Jul 17, 2007)

I am just trying to figure out how DTV operates concerning HD locals threw the dish (Not OTA)

When i first moved in Comcast had all the locals in HD. I switched to Dish Network and they had none. I then switched over DTV......they have Fox, CBS and NBC in HD threw the dish but not ABC. Is it a contractual issue with ABC and DTV. Im just curious why they dont have the final local in HD.


----------



## Cholly (Mar 22, 2004)

It is most likely a contract issue between the local station and D*. When a satellite provider wishes to provide locals, they must enter a contract with each station they wish to carry. This is done on a DMA basis (designated market area). Further, the satellite provider must have available bandwidth to include each station. 
For more information, contact the engineering department at your ABC station.

BTW --I know you meant "through" and not "threw". :grin:


----------



## n3ntj (Dec 18, 2006)

I saw the subject heading 'threw the dish" and couldn't figure out why would someone take this guy's satellite dish and throw it at someone..


----------

